# Tell me about Island Ford



## buckhunter3987 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got little experience on the hooch (two trips to Jones Bridge, no luck, less skill) but I'm under contract on a house right accross the river from IF and want to expand my limited fly fishing ability. 

Thanks


----------



## Etter2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Great place to fish.  Hit the opposite side of the island along the road.  Best place out there.  They stock over there.


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Apr 19, 2012)

Perfect, I could walk down there then.


----------



## fishndoc (Apr 19, 2012)

You picked a great spot to buy a home.  As good a place to fly fish as there is on the river.  You might want to do a search over on NGTO; Island Ford is one of the most talked-about areas on the Hooch on that forum.


----------



## Navyrob (Apr 21, 2012)

That is my favorite spot to fish on the hooch, my go to is a small bead headed brown wooly bugger with a strike indicator and i can throw them year round there and catch a nice trout every once in a while mainly smaller stockers but there is always a chance of brown or two in the mix.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 21, 2012)

It's named after a civil war soldier who's body was found on the island.(it's haunted and thick wit snakes) But there are no fish there!


----------



## Sargent (Apr 21, 2012)

I grew up fishing there.... IIRC, they stock the area pretty regularly.


Back in the 70s, people used to drive their 4WDs out onto the rocks and party.  

I know it is a residential area, but I was really disappointed when they stopped allowing people to park on the street (Riverside Rd).  I parked there many a time in the late 80s to go fishing. 

Become familiar with the dam release schedule.  http://www.nps.gov/chat/planyourvisit/downstream-flow-rate-buford-dam.htm

Paying attention to the water level will make your fishing experience better.... and make your experience safer.


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome! Now I can't wait to move in, although it will be hard to get unpacked knowing there are fish waiting down the hill.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 22, 2012)

buckhunter3987 said:


> Awesome! Now I can't wait to move in, although it will be hard to get unpacked knowing there are fish waiting down the hill.



I'll show you the" spots" if'n i can park at yer house!


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Apr 22, 2012)

If you don't mind the mile walk, its a little further than my initial impression. I need the extra exercise though


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 23, 2012)

buckhunter3987 said:


> If you don't mind the mile walk, its a little further than my initial impression. I need the extra exercise though


A mile! The house on the corner of the dirt rd is for sale!


----------

